# San Antonio Texas Eagle 421 Layover



## Will (Jan 7, 2016)

I will be traveling from Chicago to LA in the near future in the 421 sleeper and if the train is on time into San Antonio, I would like to get off of the train and have a drink with a friend who lives in San Antonio during the layover. If I do so, will I be able to get back onto the sleeper around 11:30-midnight, or will I have to wait in the station until close to the 2:45 a.m. departure time? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 7, 2016)

The Eagle (#21/#421) generally arrives into SAS around 930pm-1030pm depending on UP Freight traffic and the time keeping between CHI and SAS.

Once #1 arrives from NOL ( usually early) and the cutout Sleeper and Coach ( #421) are switched to the rear of #1, you should be able to reboard your Sleeper.

Keep in mind that you will have a different SCA from SAS-LAX and that the T&E Crews also change out so have your e-ticket with you in case you are asked to show it when reboarding your Sleeper.

The River Walk bars and clubs generally close early during week days unless a Major event is going on, but the hotels around the Riverwalk have bars that are open to 2am and the Denny's on East Commerce is 24/7 and lots of Sunset/Eagle passengers go there rather than hang out in the small Amshak Station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2016)

If you were in a coach you'd probably have to wait until the official boarding time just before departure. Since you're in a sleeper they'll probably allow you to board unless they're in the process of switching cars. That being said, after three decades of travel on Amtrak, if there is one lesson I've learned it's that there are no guarantees whatsoever.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 7, 2016)

And depending on when you get back, there is a good chance your Sleeper will have been relocated down near the old Espee Station by the Steam Engine.


----------



## benale (Jan 7, 2016)

Last summer we took 421. to LA from Chicago. We were two hours late in SAS but The Sunset was six hours late coming in from NOL,so we had quite a wait and didn't leave until after 9. I stepped outside my sleeper a little after 5 for a walk. When I returned the car had moved and I couldn't get back on until almost 9. On top of that, train 2 was terminated in San Antonio because of flooding and was late coming out of LA. So there were people getting on 22 to Chicago, a bustitution to New Orleans and we were waiting on 1 from New Orleans at the same time. It was a confusing morning. My wife was still sleeping when I disembarked and when I tried to call her to tell her where I was my phone died.

I was ready for a good breakfast once we reboarded Westbound.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Aloha

Traveling westbound I was told by the SCA that She was going to lock the car, About an hour, she gave a time, and if we were no on board we would have to wait until scheduled boarding. The reason given was so she could have her scheduled sleep.


----------



## willem (Jan 8, 2016)

How does the SCA lock the car? Was that just shorthand for the door will not be open? If so, couldn't one board a coach car and walk through to the sleeping car?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 8, 2016)

willem said:


> How does the SCA lock the car? Was that just shorthand for the door will not be open? If so, couldn't one board a coach car and walk through to the sleeping car?


During the layover in SAS the upstairs door between the #421 Sleeper and Coach

is locked so the only egress is thru the downstairs door.

If the SCA is asleep or not aboard, this door is closed and you are not supposed to board or detrain. ( of course one can open the door if you know how but this is verboten!!)


----------



## willem (Jan 8, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> During the layover in SAS the upstairs door between the #421 Sleeper and Coach is locked so the only egress is thru the downstairs door.
> 
> If the SCA is asleep or not aboard, this door is closed and you are not supposed to board or detrain. ( of course one can open the door if you know how but this is verboten!!)


Thanks, Jim. I had no idea the upstairs door was locked.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 9, 2016)

Once the 421 Sleeper and Coach are disconnected from 21, you will not be allowed to board because of the switching in progress. I would suggest that you discuss your plans with the SCA for 421 before getting to SAS. When I traveled, the SAS/LAX SCA boarded in AUS, so he took over once the CHI/SAS SCA completed his duties. I don't know how long the switch took since I slept through it. We were on time leaving AUS so arrived SAS an hour early. The SL departed SAS on time. There have been horror stories of extremely late TE and/or SL in/out of SAS, but generally, with an hour buffer going into SAS, the TE arrives close to on time.


----------

